# Protein levels and lack of concentration



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I have just come back from Rudi's puppy class and she is getting worse as the weeks go on - I keep her well exercised but she just jumps up at instructor and other dogs and even with treats in my hand she ignores me to play - trainer said that she might have too high protein in her diet - she is on barking heads puppy and this is 28% protein which is apparently too high - I really like barking heads however and just wondered if anyone could suggest a low protein dry puppy food  see if this brings her crazy levels down


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Burns is supposed to be very good and not so high in protein - worth a try!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah the instructor suggested this too xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Most puppy foods are high protein as they need it to build strong bodies. Barking heads has no preservatives or unnatural ingredients so I think you will struggle to find a better dry food for your pup.
How high value are the treats you use for training? You need to find something that she values above all else, this could be frankfurters, cheese, liver cake or something nice a fishy (for the stronger smell) anything thing that grabs her attention will work, shop bought training treats are rubbish. I don't think it will be her diet causing lack of concentration perhaps the traing and treats need tweaking slightly to suit her. They are all different after all.
Ooh just had a thought, it may even be a ball or toy that motivates your puppy the most, the key is to find out what works for her.
Good luck


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

She is very food orientated so food works best with her - she is just do hyper that she doesnt listen - she is like a child on e numbers haha  maybe I should change her treats instead and see what she is like then


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Emily .. I agree with Karen ..Barking Heads is an excellent dried food ... 

Rudi may just have an energetic nature and character ...  

Don't let it worry you ... she will get there in the end with any training


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have tried loads of different foods including Barking Heads and Burns but found it made any difference to Betty's energy levels. She was and to some extent still is very hyper/over friendly and would far rather play than train even if there is a yummy treat on offer....Ted is completely different...I really do think it is just down to each dogs built in character.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Protein levels and lack of concentration ... maybe I should eat Burns  I am not concentrating at the moment .. sorry got my tired silly head on todsy  


Hey what cockapoo wants to concentrate when they could be having fun  ...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys always been on a barf diet (so all it is is protein!)
Anyway he is excatly the same he is getting better the older he gets .I do just believe its his character he is very bouncy and playful and loves loves loves other dogs!!!

I know its just his character as i meet up with his brother every week and they are so similar (however Buddy is the worse of the two)

I use very smelly treats which help when at training however if he gets it in his head to run off he does (and no one can get him back till he's ready)

On the flip side hes not afraid of any dog he see's them as play mates and even if he has been growled at etc it wont put him off ,he's full of life and you can just see how he loves to mix with other dogs.

Keep up with the training it will help you in the long run and make sure you carry on after this level is complete as with a dog that is full on like this it will really really benefit you both.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Eddie always found training classes really exciting and he would bark all the way through, the instructor told us to ignore him at first and when that didnt work to distract him with treats.It felt like we were just cramming treats into his mouth most of the time! He never really barked apart from the classes and he just wanted the other puppies to play with him, I just found it easier to train him at home and out on walks, we got the impression that the instructor didnt like him because of the barking even though he picked up the training really easily.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh how I sympathise with you. Milo is exactly the same I persevered for 10 weeks at his puppy class and it was a nightmare.His only interest was the other dogs and he bounced and dragged on his lead to get to them,which wasn't hard to do as we were all very close together. He didn't listen or do anything he should and by the end of the evening both he and I were exhausted.The trainer offered no advice on how to control him other than telling me he was very excitable. So I changed to a different puppy class and the trainer is so much better I am more hopeful now.The pups are not allowed to play together and are kept at a distance from each other so they concentrate on their owners.I learnt more in 1 hour than in the 10 hours at the other class.So my advice is to find another class where the trainer is prepared to offer more advice on an excitable dog.

Val and Milo


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca has always had a barf diet too and is consistent now although was very hyper when she was a puppy; she's 2 now and loves her walks and park play but is very calm so I also think it is just in their genes.
I use tinned pilchards as a treat or smoked salmon but if she sees a squirrel she wouldn't come back for a bag of treats


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd be inclined to stay on the BH if you really like it, especially as others have said that a change of food has made little difference to their character. One thing I've noticed with BH, which I'm really pleased with, is how clean Biscuit's eyes are now. It may be his maturity, but until recently, has always had 'sleep' in the corners of his eyes and now I can't see anything at all. Others have said how clean their dog's ears have been too. I think it's a quality food worth staying on if you're happy with it. x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I love barking heads and Rudi likes it - I know it is all good for her and happy feeding it her so I am happy you all agree I should keep it haha  she does all the training at home it's just the initial class she is a night made in haha  I'm sure I can put up with an hour a week of embarrassment haha  xxxx


----------

